# Bino harness



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Currently I have a badlands bino harness for both my 10x42 and 10x50. I don't like the case for the larger binos so much it's too bulky. What bino case would you recommend? I've been looking at Sitkas, I know Solo Hunter has one, just wondering what one would be a good low profile case for my vortex 10x50. I'd also like to see it keep out a touch more dust than the case I currently have.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use Alaska Guide Creations. He is an awesome guy. He even sent me all the different sizes and a few different materials. After I'd had a chance to see what I liked I mailed them back along with a check for the one I kept. I carry my Kowa 12x50s in it and they fit perfectly. I also love the pockets for range finder, gps, windicator, fire kit, etc.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the S4 Gear Lockdowns for my 12x50 Vortex. The Lockdown is clean, simple, easy to use with no bulk. The lower flap can be left open so the binoculars can be taken out or put in easy when using them a lot and when needed the lower flap closes easy. The Lockdown keeps my binoculars relatively dust free even when riding the ATV and what little they collect is easily remove with the lens cloth I keep attached to the harness.

I don't remember there name but at the Expo this year there was a company that had a harness with a somewhat compact bino box with side pockets and a place for a range finder on the top and bottom of the case for around $100. I was tempted to purchase one but in the end decided I didn't like having to open a lid to get to my binos.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like my Kuiu bino harness for my Swaro 10x42 EL's.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I also use the Kuiu harness and I really like it. I have the old heavy leupold gold ring hd binos and I barely notice I'm carrying them. I've also heard good things about Alaska Guide Creations.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I used the KUIU bino harness for the last 3 years with very few complaints. It was great for one handed operation, as offers good protection for your optics. My only complaint with it was that after a day of busting through oak brush on the front I would sometimes end up with debris in the bino harness due to the opening between your chest and the binos.

The only reason I switched(still have the KUIU as well) was that I won an Alaska Guide Creations harness at a raffle and have loved it. I didn't think I would like how bulky it was, but after wearing it around for the past few months, I don't even notice it. That being said, if you are looking for something low profile, AGC is most likely not what you're looking for.

I like the extra space and pocketing, as well as having a built in place for my rangefinder. Seems pretty bombproof. Also, the elastic pocket on top of the AGC harness holds my smartphone perfectly and keeps it accessible, which is important as i use it for GPS and land ownership when I'm out in the field.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm currently using an Alaska Guides creation. It has worked well and has the advantage of solid adjustment straps. I hate getting hit in N**ts with the elastic ones.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

May I ask which Bino Case you have from Badlands?


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I have both KUIU and Alaskan Guide Creations. I like them both but if I have to choose 
I prefer the Alaskan Guide. Plus, you can't beat the customer service Jaret provides. He treats you like family. AGC is bigger and bulkier but it hasn't been a problem for me, I initially thought it would be a noticeable issue but I don't even realize it's there. Plus, I like being able to store my range finder, knife and few other small items with my binos. Both are great packs, you may just have to get one of each.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

FHF all the way. Simply perfect. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I like my kuiu bino case for my vortex viper HD 10x42


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

http://fhfgear.com/hunting/bino-harness/

my favorite harness

edit:

i just found a local pro shop that carries these out in draper. pretty nice to check out and not have to pay shipping.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Another vote for the AGC harness.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the fgf gear harness. The vortex Glasspak is only 50$ and is so similar that I thought I would save some cash.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

My problem with the vortex talons is that they were a little too large for my last harness. They would not cover the glass all the way. That's why I upgraded. What harness system did you end up getting?


----------

